# last minuto camp,clinic while they cancel practice



## MijoPlumber (Jul 31, 2018)

Mijo’s,  how many of you have your club coaches request your Mijo or Mija attend a camp put on by the coaches they want you to PAY $$$ for and also cancel practice that week? Do they do this in OC?


----------



## zebrafish (Jul 31, 2018)

Don't go, and do something else with your kids. A break can be healthy.

There are good and bad club coaches. But almost all of them are not striking it rich. They're trying to earn a buck just like everyone else. It isn't a job I would want. The hours are terrible. But if you vote with your lack of attendance, maybe they get the picture. Probably not, though. 

To answer your question, in my kid's club, they take a month "off" in the summer from practice. They also have time off during holidays. During that time, the club has a lot of camps. We don't attend them. 

If it happens a lot, then you have several choices: 1) pay up, 2) complain, 3) join another club, 4) accept it.


----------



## Bananacorner (Aug 1, 2018)

zebrafish said:


> Don't go, and do something else with your kids. A break can be healthy.
> 
> There are good and bad club coaches. But almost all of them are not striking it rich. They're trying to earn a buck just like everyone else. It isn't a job I would want. The hours are terrible. But if you vote with your lack of attendance, maybe they get the picture. Probably not, though.
> 
> ...


Agree with zfish, in my experience it is a way for club/coach to make some extra money and is very typical, usually offered when there is time off from practice.  A bit unusual to schedule camp during practice and then cancel practice, but nothing would surprise me.  Honestly, I often try to pay up if I can, even if mine can't go the full time (or at all), because I am a sucker and feel bad for the coaches.  And I see too many people just show up and not pay, and coaches never call them on it.  When they do go, they inevitably don't like it.  But I have heard a club say they do them so that other coaches get visibility to players not on their team (this from a club that actually moved coaches and players around a fair bit).  And then there's the money...


----------



## Zdrone (Aug 1, 2018)

Our club had a camp but did not cancel practice. 
Having said that, its been hot and the coaches know that if the kids do show up to a camp during the day, they will probably be pretty burned out for evening practice.

I wouldn't view it as anything nefarious.

*edit: Our coach didn't require kids to do camp but he did want everyone show up to practice.


----------



## jpeter (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## timbuck (Aug 1, 2018)

Our team ran a weeklong camp this week. Monday-Friday 
9am-noon.  
No extra cost. 
Brought in a trainer from outside the club. 
Just 1 team of girls.  
Aside from the heat-  the players seem to like it. No practice in the afternoon/evening during this week.


----------



## Sokrplayer75 (Aug 2, 2018)

MijoPlumber said:


> Mijo’s,  how many of you have your club coaches request your Mijo or Mija attend a camp put on by the coaches they want you to PAY $$$ for and also cancel practice that week? Do they do this in OC?


Ag


Bananacorner said:


> Agree with zfish, in my experience it is a way for club/coach to make some extra money and is very typical, usually offered when there is time off from practice.  A bit unusual to schedule camp during practice and then cancel practice, but nothing would surprise me.  Honestly, I often try to pay up if I can, even if mine can't go the full time (or at all), because I am a sucker and feel bad for the coaches.  And I see too many people just show up and not pay, and coaches never call them on it.  When they do go, they inevitably don't like it.  But I have heard a club say they do them so that other coaches get visibility to players not on their team (this from a club that actually moved coaches and players around a fair bit).  And then there's the money...


From what I have seen, yes its part the money for the coaches which I think is okay, however the good clubs are scouting new girls/boys for next season. They already know the level of the players on their teams, they want to look at NEW players. They schedule camps from now til the end of the season in hopes of finding a few outside players to roster on top flight 1 team and possibly fill up there flight 2 & 3 teams ($$$$) for the next calendar year. Most clubs sign their top players around October and will leave a few open spots for new players, hence these camps hoping to find that next great player(s).


----------



## 46n2 (Aug 2, 2018)

I dont see any issues with a club running a camp or two, its just extra $$....extra income for them , extra training for the kids....honestly whats wrong with that?

Camps are typically ran in Summer months when team have down time , a great way to keep kids active.  Of course none of us have a endless supply of money but we have done plenty over the years, sometime just to let them hang out with friends, when the kids are home from school , parents work, this ends up being about the same as paying a Baby sitter?

Also camps are a great way to introduce your little star to potential NEW clubs, Ive done this twice with both kids and the end result worked exactly how I planned it........I was able to put Johnny/Jane in front of who I wanted and it worked.

I like to keep my kids sharp too, down time is 100% amazing as well, so enjoy it .....but if theres a good camp that you know all the kids are attending whats wrong with sizing up the competition, both of my kids have friends though out the soccer scene out here , just by meeting each other at camps..that alone is awesome!!

The positives out weight the negatives in my eyes.....


----------



## MijoPlumber (Aug 2, 2018)

46n2 said:


> I dont see any issues with a club running a camp or two, its just extra $$....extra income for them , extra training for the kids....honestly whats wrong with that?
> 
> Camps are typically ran in Summer months when team have down time , a great way to keep kids active.  Of course none of us have a endless supply of money but we have done plenty over the years, sometime just to let them hang out with friends, when the kids are home from school , parents work, this ends up being about the same as paying a Baby sitter?
> 
> ...


Mijo, ok during summer break ok. 
But after brea cancel practice and make us pay for a camp - caca !   Not to see other players or fill in missing places on team. Just to make money! Mijo can’t keep paying so much all the time...I not bank !!


----------



## 46n2 (Aug 2, 2018)

MijoPlumber said:


> Mijo, ok during summer break ok.
> But after brea cancel practice and make us pay for a camp - caca !   Not to see other players or fill in missing places on team. Just to make money! Mijo can’t keep paying so much all the time...I not bank !!


That makes no sense kinda like your online persona too.  Sorry......


----------



## MijoPlumber (Aug 2, 2018)

Is my English better than yours Mija? Oops maybe you are running a mandatory clinic for U10’s and canceling practice.


----------



## MijoPlumber (Aug 9, 2018)

Smoke, air not good. No practice but still mandatory clinic for $$$$$.    Focomoso dance for $$$.


----------



## focomoso (Aug 9, 2018)

MijoPlumber said:


> Focomoso dance for $$$.


What?


----------



## Zdrone (Aug 9, 2018)

MijoPlumber said:


> Smoke, air not good. No practice but still mandatory clinic for $$$$$.    Focomoso dance for $$$.


If you dislike your coach/club so much, why stay?  Granted this board tends to become a shitpile of negativity (which is often the best part) but you haven’t had one positive thing to say.

Why stress?  Plenty of clubs/teams out there.  Plenty of coaches


----------

